# Can I jog for long periods of time with my dog?



## dogsacm (Nov 21, 2010)

I wanted to start jogging with my dog so I took her to the vet for a check up.
Vet says she's perfect but that I shouldnt jog with her for more than 10 mins. 
I told him I wasnt planing on jogging with her for an hour right away, I was planning on building it from 5 , then 10, then 15.. just like I did when I started running.
I asked him why was that and he told me dogs are not built to jog for long periods of time. They can walk for a long time but not jog. 
Shes an Amstaff and is getting a bit fat cuz she cant really ever run free cuz of the laws in my country and all. 
Did any of you guys hear about anything like that? I cant really jog with my dog???


----------



## erinnhmc (Nov 22, 2010)

I am a new dog owner, but researched extensively online about running with dogs since I am a marathon runner. What I read is the only mixed reviews are at what age to start running with your dog. I was told they should be off puppy formula food, others say no earlier than a year (from what I understand they are full grown at a year). All the running forums run with their dogs, but of course it will also depend on the breed, some breeds are good to jog with, while others are not. And if your dog is on the fatter side, then you want the dog to lose the weight before you go more than 10 minutes with the dog. This is all what I found out online in running forums. I would work up to it, but also if you want the dog to jog 3 miles, then you walk with them the full route, and add a little jogging into it every once in a while. And slowly work up to the 3 mile jog with the dog by walking/jogging alternating. Of course the vet may know more about your breed of dog and that is why they said no more than 10 minutes.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

You can jog for long periods with your dog as long as you build up to it. Jog a few minutes then walk for 5-10, then jog a few minutes, then walk over time increase the amount you jog and decrease your walking.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Like anything, moderation is key.
The basic guidelines would be to take age and health and breed into consideration. The dog should be done growing and his growth plates should be hardened. In a staffy it's likely about 1 to 1 1/2 years. Conditioning should involve gradual increase in distance and the speed should be what's right for the dog..many a dog has trouble with distance keeping up with a human who is a true runner. Staffy's were bred to pull and for POWER, not for speed and really not for extensive endurance so keep that in mind. Running on softer surfaces is better than on cement or asphalt, street running is very hard on a dogs body.
You must also keep a close eye on the temperature you are running in, dogs can overheat much faster than humans and do NOT sweat or process the heat like we do. You should also keep an eye on his pads, many a dog, eager to keep up with his human has overdone and run the pads right off his paws. He will not always show you he is in discomfort, it is up to YOU to know when he should rest or stop.
Some breeds are better built for running, dobermans and dalmations come to mind as they are built for distance. Don't overdo it on your little tank.


----------

